# Spam



## Palladium (Dec 31, 2012)

I seen the spam about the Rock man this morning. Now i am getting spam email about it. Anybody else? This one needs a ban to.

Klondike

Member

Joined: Mon Dec 31, 2012 12:40 pm

Sent: Mon Dec 31, 2012 12:59 pm
From: Klondike
To: Palladium 
Re: The "Rock Man"

Edited link out !!


----------



## cnbarr (Dec 31, 2012)

You clicked the link didn't you!!! :twisted: 

But I agree on the ban for sure, was it your GRF email or personal?


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 31, 2012)

I got one earlier but deleted it, I think it may have been from his first round of spam, with a different name then.

Jim


----------



## joem (Dec 31, 2012)

I got one in PM and reported it but if everyone got one then this person might have broken into usernames and hopefully not passwords
Mine came from a user callled Brouhaha


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 31, 2012)

It was Brouhaha that sent me the PM earlier also. 
I forgot the name already.
I guess Klondike is his new identity.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea I got the same thing from the same user. Time to say good buy to him.


----------



## Geo (Dec 31, 2012)

ok,so everyone got spammed but me. no, i understand, im not important enough to spam. i might like some porn spam too, but noo!

why cant i have some porn spam? ive never had any. what does it taste like? does it taste like regular spam? i say, if you dont have enough spam for everyone, then dont bring any spam to the forum.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Dec 31, 2012)

I was just starting my old computer to try and open it, glad I got here before it booted up. If you know how Geo, I'll forward it to you as I delete it!!!


----------



## MMFJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Geo said:


> ok,so everyone got spammed but me. no, i understand, im not important enough to spam. i might like some porn spam too, but noo!
> 
> why cant i have some porn spam? ive never had any. what does it taste like? does it taste like regular spam? i say, if you dont have enough spam for everyone, then dont bring any spam to the forum.


Well I got the 'Klondike' one too......

Didn't click the link, but did respond (and even got some PMs about ME posting the garbage :!: we got that worked out quick, though!)

But, Geo not getting any spam......... Isn't that something like 'who smelt it, dealt it'???? 

Actually, porn spam ain't all that pleasant - kinda like going to the LEGAL places in Ecuador - better wear a full-armor haz-mat suit!


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 31, 2012)

Geo said:


> ok,so everyone got spammed but me. no, i understand, im not important enough to spam. i might like some porn spam too, but noo!
> 
> why cant i have some porn spam? ive never had any. what does it taste like? does it taste like regular spam? i say, if you dont have enough spam for everyone, then dont bring any spam to the forum.



Hmmm, porn spam, i like the way your thinking. 8) 

Its ok geo, like you im not loved enough to be spammed :lol: 

Deano


----------



## Palladium (Dec 31, 2012)

I didn't click the link. Geo! Glad to see you back. How did the break from things go?


----------



## Geo (Jan 1, 2013)

Palladium said:


> I didn't click the link. Geo! Glad to see you back. How did the break from things go?



:lol: you know that was a joke. i dated it one day apart. i could never leave the forum (willingly). thats not to say i may get on everyone nerves enough to get voted off the island, so to speak. :lol:


----------



## etack (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah I got no porn spam. One day. I did get thrown up on by a stowaway cat in my car. Happy new year :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Happy new year to all


Eric


----------



## kclaptopsrepair (Jan 1, 2013)

I did click on that link and closed account on that porn website. Now that idiot, instead of counting money for clicks on porn movies, will be confused and wondering what happened...


----------



## joem (Jan 1, 2013)

kclaptopsrepair said:


> I did click on that link and closed account on that porn website. Now that idiot, instead of counting money for clicks on porn movies, will be confused and wondering what happened...


Oh darn a good idea, but a better idea would be to change his paypal address to yours and make some new year's cash.
Others Acting stupid is often smart for you.


----------

